# deshou



## Cereth

hello !! I´m having problems with this word...what does "deshou" mean? when it is accurate to use it?

i understand it like this, for example a woman says angry to his husband after a fight ..kazoku deshou? is she saying something like Aren´t we a family?

ohh i´m so confused can you give me some help?

ima kara arigatou gozaimasu...


**please correct me**
  /\_/\
(*°* )


----------



## LUV

Hello there,

Well it has a meaning more or less  like "isn't it?" with a little feeling of hesitation as for the speaker. When you use "Deshou" you look for confirmation because you are not sure.

Another meaning is the polite and indirect way of saying "desu".   For example somedoby calls you, if it is a friend you may say "nani? or nan desu ka?" but if it someone you don't know you may say "nan deshou ka?"
I think in Spanish we don't have an accurante translation, I try to think of it like:
Qué pasa contigo? dou shita no?
Que pasaría contigo? dou shita deshou ka? 

It is a little bit different than "desu ne". "Desu ne" is for a more secure feeling than something is what you think, and you look for approval, not much for confirmation. In a sunny day you may say "ii tenki desu ne" rather than "ii tenki deshou"

I hope this helps!

LUV


----------



## Cereth

Hey LUV muchas gracias!!

entonces es posible decir nihongo ha musukashii deshou ka?
como en verdad es difícil el japonés??

me queda claro que musukashii desu ne sería como, está difícil no?

agradezco tu ayuda


----------



## karuna

From Pimsleur I understand that sometimes _deshō _is used as suggestion, or even a substitude for future tense, e.g. _kaigi wa nagaku kakaru deshō _– the meeting will take a long time. Then could this phrase ... _kazoku deshō? _be understood as _Shouldn't we be a family? _


----------



## toscairn

kino setsumei shita *deshou*? 昨日、説明したでしょう？
uun, kiite naiyo. ううん、聞いてないよ。
shi, ma, shi, ta! し・ま・し・た！
gomen, sou deshita. ごめん、そうでした。
"deshou" wa tada tan ni fuka gimon no toki mo arimasu ga, kono rei no you ni okotteiru baai mo arimasu.
「でしょう」はただ単に付加疑問の時もありますが、この例のように怒っている場合もあります。


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

¡Hola!

*Te comento que también se puede usar para hacer conjeturas/suposiciones.
推理を表すときも多い。

Por ejemplo
例Ⅰ。彼が遅刻したのは、寝坊したからなのでしょう。
1. ¿Se habrá quedado dormido, que llegó tarde?
例Ⅱ。明日、雨が降るでしょう。
2. Seguro que mañana llueve

Este tipo de expresión, se suele usar muy a menudo con "Tabun" y "Kitto".
"kitto" lo que denota es un grado de certeza grande, mientras que "tabun" es más al azar, sin conocer demasiado la situación, o tirando alguna opinion, o, conjetura al respecto.
※「きっと」とか、「たぶん」とかと使う場合も多い。

例Ⅰ。彼はきっと、明日のパーティーに来るでしょう。
1. El seguro que viene a la fiesta de mañana.
例Ⅱ。あなたきっと合格したでしょう。
2. Seguro que aprobaste.
例Ⅲ。集中できれば多分理解できるでしょう。
3. Capaz que si me concentrase, podría entenderlo.

La forma informal es "Darou"
普通形は「だろう」

例Ⅰ。雅夫君はまだ来てない。どうしたんだろう。
1. Masao todavía no vino. ¿Qué le habrá pasado?


Hay muchísimos más usos y expresiones con でしょうyだろう. Pero supongo que los irás aprendiendo con el tiempo, así que no te recargo más de información para que asimiles bien esto.

Espero te sirva, cualquier duda, bienvenida sea.
Saludos,
Santi.


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

※「きっと」とか、「たぶん」と*一緒に*使う場合も多い。

Error lo comete cualquiera.


----------



## Cereth

Gracias santi!!! crees que pudieras escribirmelo en hirgana/katakana o en romaji porque aún soy muy mala con el kanji.

Domo sumimasen 
Cereth


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

¡Ups! No me percaté, perdón.

Ahí va.


推理を表すときも多い。_
すいりを　あらわすときも　おおい。
_ 
例Ⅰ。彼が遅刻したのは、寝坊したからなのでしょう。
_れいいち。かれがちこくしたのは、ねぼうしたから　なのでしょう。_

例Ⅱ。明日、雨が降るでしょう。
_ねいに。あした、あめが　ふるでしょう。_

※「きっと」とか、「たぶん」と一緒に使う場合も多い。
_※「きっと」とか、「たぶん」といっしょにつかう　ばあいもおおい。

_ 例Ⅰ。彼はきっと、明日のパーティーに来るでしょう。
_れいいち。かれはきっと、あしたのパーティーに　くるでしょう。_

例Ⅱ。あなたきっと合格したでしょう。
_れいに。　あなたきっと　ごうかくした　でしょう。

_例Ⅲ。集中できれば多分理解できるでしょう。
_れいさん。　しゅうちゅうできれば　たぶん　りかいできるでしょう。_

普通形は「だろう」
_ふつうけいは「だろう」_

例Ⅰ。雅夫君はまだ来てない。どうしたんだろう。
_れいいち。　まさおくんは　まだきていない。どうしたんだろう。_


Ya vas a ver que con el tiempo, y mientras vayas aprendiendo más Kanjis y mas lecturas, te va a ser más cómodo escribir en Kanji. Todos pasamos por la etapa de querer leer todo en hiragana, pero desgraciadamente no se puede, y si fuera así, todo sería muy capscioso y difícil de entender.
Mucha suerte!
よろしく～♪

サンティ


----------



## Flaminius

Darō/deshō are derived from copula auxiliary da/desu combined with yō, a morpheme expressing the less-than-100% validity of the proposition. When used with general verbs such as taberu, yō modifies the sentence into volitional. Tabeyō is, "Let's eat" or "I shall eat." I as the agent of eating is yet to be realised at the point of reference. The validity of the proposition, "I eat," therefore, is not 100%, even though it is likely to be so pretty soon.

When used with da/desu copula, yō marks the proposition of the sentence as an inference, something that is likely but not proven yet:
あしたあめがふるでしょう
That tomorrow it rains is rendered somewhat uncertain by virtue of deshō.

Karuna's observation that deshō can mean suggestion is a relevant point here, [edit: for suggestion means less conviction than assertion]. If suggestion is made in an enantiostic context, deshō, darō and, more emphatically, daro expresses reprimand of the speaker for the hearer who does not understand such a simple idea.


----------



## Aoyama

Just for the sake of clarity, what could be the meaning of *enantiostic* ? Thank you .


----------



## Flaminius

I thought enantiostic is the adjective form of enantiosis, ironically stating the opposite of what is meant.


----------



## Aoyama

Makes sense. Thank you.


----------

